# BUNAC Work Australia - Spending money, Help?



## Byb79

I'm new to the forum so apologies if this has already been asked.

I am considering applying for the BUNAC Work Australia programme and i'm looking to leave in Feb/Mar 2010. I would be going for 6 months as that is how long my career break from work would be.

I know you have to have proof of £2000 on entering the country but i'm trying to find out how much would be a good idea to take.

I don't mind working at all while i'm there but i would like to travel, again i don't mind working whilst travelling.

I'd be starting off in Sydney and i think i would like to work there 2-3 months and then travel around for 3-4 months. BUNAC said i should take at least £1000 to help find a job and accomodation in Sydney, other websites i've read people say at least £2000 would be a good idea whilst others have said less.

Has anyone been on this programme, or a similar one, and how much did they take as spending money?

Any help is advice would be great.


----------



## Wanderer

I've never been on BUNAC but just some comments for you based on general backpacking experience:

To some extent I think you ought to judge how much money you want to bring being based on how flexible you are in regard to type of work you would be prepared to do and the style of living you can adapt to and bear in mind:
. Sydney has never been an easy city for fussy backpackers to easily get work - if prepared to do waiting for $10/hr., or callcentre work perhaps some chance.
. There's what is called a Global Financial Crisis that is hardly dead and buried and may in fact yet bite more savagely in Australia, and already more and more Australians will be after casual or any work they can get too.
. And then every backpacker heads for Sydney, so potentially a fair bit of additional competition
. Sydney is also the most expensive city of Australia in which to live.

So if you think I am conditioning you to think as though you may not get work, that's 100% correct [not at least in Sydney].

So your costs:
. Hostel dorm rooms, anywhere from $150 -250+/w depending on hostel and how many you want to share with - BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia
. Food, basic self prepare and a couple of take aways etc. $100+/w
If you want to go out for a pub or restaurant meal, have some drinks etc., think $30-100/episode depending on where and how many drinks x2
. Trips/entry fees, say $50-150/event. x2
So a reasonable week could be about $600 minimum you could say.

And a good guide for the extras cost is how much do you spend on food/eatingout/social life style now [which probably does not include tourist activities]

If you do it for less or find some work, you just count that as a bonus.

That'll mean your 2000Bp or A$5000 might last you eight weeks.
And for six months, at least $15000 for there will be transport to get around the country that might balance cheaper costs elsewhere.

Now, if you do not have that kind of money to allocate, you start looking at a budget and learn about travelling on the cheap or as some say 'a shoestring' which doesn't necessarily mean you have to go without but look closely at what you plan to do and at how you can mimise expenses on necessities to have more to splurge on the things you will really enjoy.

In your case, I'd say:
. Give BUNAC the flick - filling in forms and meeting people is easy.
. Welcome to AirAsia.com, The World's Best Low-Cost Airline for Stansted via KL. [ register to see what specials are on in next couple of months]
. Why Sydney?, party central! raise that A$600 to somewhere around a $1000!
And on a general note:
[Are you eligible for the standard Working Holiday Visa? - Department of Immigration & Citizenship - look under Visas/visitors.
And if so, and re age for a few years yet, don't rush the trip and see if you can plan for longer, be prepared for some specific type regional work if you want to get a second WHV - many Brits/Europeans cannot get enough of the warmth and sunshine!]
Have a look at the link re harvest work or Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch .
But back to minimising:
. Australia and UK have reciprocal health rights and so you can ask yourself whether I really need that travel insurance or you might just want to limit it to your initial trip out, especially if making a stop-over.
. Give bottled water the flick, tap water in Oz is OK most places and put a 2L soft drink bottle in freezer overnight in warmer weather you'll have some nice cold water to drink - have 2, second from freezer to fridge in morning. 
. be selective in accommodation - Alfred Park [on BUG] may not be party central, but great value
It is good in principle to stay in one place a bit for a number of reasons, taxation advantages if doing a full year WHV [but means six months], but it does mean you may be able to find some share accommodation, places like Sleeping With The Enemy .

And then on transport, do not leave it until a week before your next flight to book and be surprised that an airfare is $500+ when it could have been $100-200.
There's a number of other little tricks or treats shall I call them and I'll link a previous post for you.
. http://www.australiaforum.com/trave...ndly-asking-some-help-advice-few-answers.html
and Jesse is a student as I recall:
. http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/585-driving-around-aus-summer-08-09-a.html
And I remember my main concern for Jesse was that they were intending to head off at the wrong time of the year re weather to expect in northern part of Australia and that is the other issue you need to work into planning but coming February/march, a month or so in Sydney places you pretty well for seeing some of the south before winter colder weather arrives and then you could head to northern parts.

And one link that might be handy if you have a drivers licence and will have a flexible approach with timing is http://www.standbyrelocations.com/ and then if not included on other links
. http://www.webjet.com.au/ for finding good fares but book with airline and register with www.jetstar.com.au , http://www.tigerairways.com/ and www.virginblue.com.au for getting sales notices.
. http://www.rex.com.au/ under products have a backpackers pass which could be good.


----------

